

The guru of the bottom of the pyramid - dchs
http://www.economist.com/business-finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15949503

======
hga
The author of “The Core Competence of the Corporation” (1990 and very
important) and:

"“The Fortune at the Bottom of the Pyramid: Eradicating Poverty Through
Profits” _(2004) was a counterblast against two types of intellectual
laziness: that of corporate titans who were ignoring the bulk of humanity and
that of humanitarians who regarded profit as a dirty word. He argued that the
world’s poor represented trillions of dollars’ worth of pent-up spending
power._ "

